# Keeping Sphagnum Peat in a cannister filter



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Is there any issues with keeping peat in a cannister? How often would you have to change it?

If kept in the trays, what level would be best. It would be a Rena XP3.

Want to lower the ph for rams as well as to get the tea stain water color which I believe it will.

The PH is about a neutral 7, and would like to get to 6.5-6.0 if possible.I have no problems continuing with peat for the long run.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've kept peat in an XP3 without issue. I used a filter sock so it was easy to remove after use. Honestly I have mixed reviews for peat. In smaller tanks I've had decent success but in larger tanks it's alot of work.

I have found Indian almond leaves to be a great way to lower PH slightly and to give your water that nice tea color. Rams and apistos like the leaf litter so it's a win/win.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Baron,

Look at Rona or any home improvement store in the gardening area. You can find peat pellets there. My idea is (I don't own a canister so I don' tknow your tray to tray clearence) with fishing line tie two peat pellets opening to opening with fishing line. Make the tying up in a + sign. Tie once then tie again just for reinforcement because they will expand but if you tie it up before putting in the water it should hold under compression thus why I said to tie it twice for safety. 

The mesh in the peat pellets I've found from a gardening stand point didn't seem to break down after like 3 months in the garden so good chance it won't break down in the water for a while. Say tie up 8 peat pellets into 4 double stacks and try it out in the canister and check the pH 12hrs later. 

That sure beats buying peat moss and shoveling a bit into a filter mesh bag which will get messy when you shovel it. Tip when handling the dry stuff wet it first or go my idea.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas.

Not decided whether I will go with peat. Just tossing ideas around


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

The Baron said:


> Thanks for the ideas.
> 
> Not decided whether I will go with peat. Just tossing ideas around


Oh wait, you're in a cannister.. another idea. Cut two pieces of filter floss and sandwich the peat pellet in the middle. Any stray particles will be trapped in the floss.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

So what is the general concensus here on peat?

Is it worthwhile to put in or will there be too much danger of fluctuation?

The peat is inexpensive enough to continue with for the long run.

No fish yet, but will be a combination of tetras, such as runny nose, emperor, as well as corys and hopefully wild blue rams or apistos.

Tricky thing is how do I know how much peat to use? I want a tea colored water and will also have driftwood as well.

Do I need the peat to keep these fish healthy and happy?

Added.. What is the dimensions of the filter baskets for the Rena XP3 in case I want to buy the correct size media bags?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Overall, you're further ahead not trying to modify the pH of what comes out of your tap, since fluctuations are worse for fish than a steady but non-optimal pH. Also, it's easier to make water changes if you don't have to worry about parameters changing. The easier it is to do water changes, the more likely you are to do them regularly. All the fish you list will do well in Toronto (Lake Ontario) tap water.

If you want the peaty color, you can either buy some tiny expensive bottle at your LFS, or you can take a handful of peat and boil it in a pot of water. Filter it or let it settle and put the liquid in a bottle in the fridge. The liquid will give your water that tea color without affecting pH or hardness significantly, as long as you don't add a whole lot at once. Or you can just take a piece of netting and tie some boiled peat up in it and drop it in your tank. Again, it will darken the water without a big effect on pH or hardness. Boiling it first will make it sink.

If I were you, I'd use the coarse stringy peat rather than the powdery stuff in the pellets or the fine well-broken down stuff sold as black peat or peat soil in garden centers. This stuff is so fine that it can go anaerobic a centimeter in from the surface underwater, which is pretty disgusting.

Note that if you are trying to grow plants in this tank, the brown color of the water will reduce the amount of light that reaches your plants, maybe even drastically.

As suggested, Indian almond leaves or dead oak leaves from an unpolluted area, will also work just dropped into the tank. You may find that your driftwood keeps the water dark enough for your taste for many months, if you don't try to boil the color out first.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you Bae.

I think I will hold off with the peat for now/


----------

